
Which countries are most in favour of the free market? - wheels
http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/04/public_opinion_capitalism
======
yzhengyu
Interesting. I believe an additional survey asking people what they consider
to be a free market would be quite enlightening. Welcome to 2010 and witness
the world where your market economy fails every three to five years due to the
greed of human beings.

